# IIS 7 on Windows Server 2003



## thecreativeboy (Jul 13, 2009)

hi,

Is it possible to install IIS 7 on Windows Server 2003?

thanks


----------



## techlive (Jul 13, 2009)

As per my information 

IIS 7 is only available on windows vista 

cheers


----------



## vamsi360 (Oct 2, 2009)

No....u get IIS 6 with Server 2003 and to get the compactness of IIS 7.5 upgrade to Server 2008 R2


----------

